# How can I sharpen my turn-in?



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

40K is the lower end of the failure range. Poly adds a ton of turn in feel, I had powerflex on my E46 330i and have a set going in my E46 M3 soon. They do add some harshness to the ride, just like stiffer ties. I feel the performance improvement is worth it.

Tim


----------



## John Davis (Sep 5, 2012)

sirrocco said:


> You might want to consider upgrading the lollipop bushes on the end of the lower control arm bushes with polyurethane steel / option. I have been reliably informed that this mod will sharpen up steering and not for a large sum of money. Another possibility is to fit an E36 z3 steering rack if that can be done. I am not sure it is compatible with E46. Worth looking in to.


Ah, I just realized that "lollipop bushes" means control arm bushings! Yes, I'm thinking about that.


----------



## John Davis (Sep 5, 2012)

tim330i said:


> 40K is the lower end of the failure range. Poly adds a ton of turn in feel, I had powerflex on my E46 330i and have a set going in my E46 M3 soon. They do add some harshness to the ride, just like stiffer ties. I feel the performance improvement is worth it.
> 
> Tim


How much harsher did you find the ride to be? I hear conflicting reports on that. I have Bilstein HD shocks and struts and poly rear bushings, and haven't minded the ride, though it is less cushy than it was in stock.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

If you have not be bothered by those upgrades then you won't mind the front bushings.

Tim


----------



## sirrocco (Feb 4, 2015)

Well I replaced my brand new Meyle HD lower control arm bushings (lollipops) with the Hardrace forged and delrin bushed option and I am amazed at the difference. A ton of steering slop has just vanished, now more direct and more feel. Highly recommened. I reiterate, amazing difference.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

I have a 2011 335is (convertible, not that it matters?).

I'm replacing the tires in the next week or so and have just about decided to replace the OEM RFT's with Bridgestone S-04 Pole Positions.

I assume I'll be very happy with the improved feel of the new tires, but can someone please point me to the specific brand/part # of replacement bushings for my car you guys are referring to for a near-term upgrade after I get the new tires on? Thanks!


----------



## isjoey (Mar 13, 2012)

hts said:


> I have a 2011 335is (convertible, not that it matters?).
> 
> I'm replacing the tires in the next week or so and have just about decided to replace the OEM RFT's with Bridgestone S-04 Pole Positions.
> 
> I assume I'll be very happy with the improved feel of the new tires, but can someone please point me to the specific brand/part # of replacement bushings for my car you guys are referring to for a near-term upgrade after I get the new tires on? Thanks!


For just a little more I would consider the Michelin PSS, they are an amazing tire, especially in the wet! I have not tried the S-04s personally though so I cannot give any feedback in regards to them.

As for bushings, this is not something you will need to worry about on the 335iS. I have done all the "M" upgrades to my iS and bushings is not one of them. Now, the M3 arms do have upgraded bushings over the stock 335iS arms. Although, it's really about the last upgrade to be concerned about doing if I were you, at this point anyway. Also, you cannot replace just the bushings on the 335iS, the entire arm needs to be replaced. Your first, and what would be the best all around bang for the buck would be getting an LSD. This is a big topic and the answers really depend on what your goals are.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks. Price differential between S-04's and PSS's for my size is around $200. Not a ton to be sure, but enough to make me think twice based on the reviews I've read (there's no question in my mind the PSS's are better, but given that I don't track, don't drive aggressively, etc., not sure the delta in performance is worth $200 to me).

So you'd advise to skip the bushings upgrade and just slap on an LSD for my initial upgrade? Before I start researching, any LSD in particular or are they pretty much all the same? 

I see you're in Ashburn. I lived in Reston for many years (on Lake Thoreau) and then moved out to Lowes Island. Great area--I just got tired of the traffic et al.


----------



## isjoey (Mar 13, 2012)

hts said:


> Thanks. Price differential between S-04's and PSS's for my size is around $200. Not a ton to be sure, but enough to make me think twice based on the reviews I've read (there's no question in my mind the PSS's are better, but given that I don't track, don't drive aggressively, etc., not sure the delta in performance is worth $200 to me).
> 
> So you'd advise to skip the bushings upgrade and just slap on an LSD for my initial upgrade? Before I start researching, any LSD in particular or are they pretty much all the same?
> 
> I see you're in Ashburn. I lived in Reston for many years (on Lake Thoreau) and then moved out to Lowes Island. Great area--I just got tired of the traffic et al.


I am sure the S-04's will work great for your needs. They must be pretty good as the ratings are very good.

As for the LSD, if you are not doing any spirited driving, tracking driving, etc. I would not spend the money on an LSD. You are looking at approx. $3000 with installation as least too. Although, an LSD is a very nice improvement for the 335iS, helps put that iS torque to the ground much better! The Wavetrac, OS Giken and Quaife are what most install in 335i's. Given your driving needs you may just want to spend the extra on tires. Anything else at this point will yield very little or no return for the investment.

Good deal! Since you live in NoVA, I suggest you call RRT Racing, they are located in Dulles, VA. Great shop! They would certainly be able to answer any questions you may have about making performance improvements. They will NOT attempt to sell you anything you do not need as well! I go to RRT for everything that I cannot do on my own.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks. I looked into LSD's after your first post this morning and realized it was likely to be a $2500+ investment--no thanks!

If I decide I need more, I'll simply upgrade to an M-car with one standard!

I think I am going with the S-04's. 

I don't actually live in Nova any more--sold our place in Lowes back in 2012 and moved back to N. Phoenix (although we sold that place last year and moved to Austin).


----------

